
100 Websites That Shaped the Internet as We Know It - evo_9
https://gizmodo.com/100-websites-that-shaped-the-internet-as-we-know-it-1829634771
======
aminmemon
It's interesting to see that StackOverflow still has almost similar layout.
Not saying that the layout doesn't work, but it's pretty good to see websites
not following trends and changing up the whole UI/UX. Kind of hate to see
websites walking into 'modern' trap.

------
russellbeattie
Missing the Million Dollar Homepage, and Zombo.com.

~~~
acheron
You can do anything at zombo.com. The only limit is yourself.

